

A New Dilbert.com - JBiserkov
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/108099648551/a-new-dilbert-com

======
tokai
I remember flicking through a Dilbert comic as a child, thinking it was
rubbish. Now after some years of office work experience I love it. Those care
free days are never coming back.

------
DanBC
Some younger people might not appreciate just how on-the-button some of the
Dilbert cartoons are. They can be almost painfully accurate.

[http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-11-07](http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-11-07)

Some of them are pretty old but it's worth having a reflective look through
them to check that you're not performing a Dilbert cartoon.

------
JBiserkov
The new design of the homepage [0] is very nice and clean.

I like how you can see multiple comics at a glance. The idea to intersperse
blog posts is interesting.

0\. [http://dilbert.com/](http://dilbert.com/)

